# NEED HELP!!! - My betta fish has pop eye!!



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello all!!!

I'm in need of some help, I'm not an expect at fish, however I do own 1 little betta fish which I love. Unfortunately, I have learnt that he has popeye....?

I think it's at an early stage still (though correct me if I'm wrong) because his eye is slightly swollen, it's noticeable if you look at him.

I need some help as to what I should do. 

Not sure what to tell you about my tank but i'll give it a shot (forgive me, this is my first thread ever):


It's a 2.5 gallon tank.
Filtered with a filter hanging off the back of the aquarium.
It's planted with 3 types of small plants (not sure what the species are) but i believe that they are better than plastic or silk plants.
There is a heater
There is a thermometer
There is gravel at the bottom
The hood of the aquarium has a non-heating bulb installed
There are also very light bubbles turned on in the back (very gentle is what i meant to say)
and over all there isn't much current in the tank since I know beta fish don't like too much movement going on....



Also, I went to my local fish store, and was told to buy "Kana Plex" to treat the pop eye....? I just got it today about 30 minutes ago...


Anything else I can do for my little guy? 
Please help!!


- Monika


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Post moved by moderator to correct section.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Taz.

Hi Monika and welcome to the forum. I'm sorry about your betta. Do you think you can post a pic of him? That will really help me with a diagnosis.


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

Sakura8 said:


> Thanks Taz.
> 
> Hi Monika and welcome to the forum. I'm sorry about your betta. Do you think you can post a pic of him? That will really help me with a diagnosis.


Thank you for your response!!
Here's a picture of him: 

By the way, this was the best picture I could of taken of him...


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh no. =( poor guy. I hear Epsom Salt works for these kind of things but I am sure someone will help you more. <3 good luck.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ah, yeah, that's popeye. One of the causes of popeye is a localized bacterial infection. The bacteria causes gases in something called the epithelial layer. These gases cause the eye to bulge outward. 

There are two different meds that can be used treat this. One is Seachem Kanaplex, a broad spectrum antibiotic that absorbs well into the system via the skin and gills. Most other antibiotics don't. It also helps to use this food to make a medicated food. The key is to get the meds into the sysem, not topical.

The other medication that you could use is API Erythromycin, a gram positive bacteria. A lot of eye infections are gram positive so this will help as well. You can use erythromycin with Kanaplex if you want to. If I was going to recommend one over the other, it would be Kanaplex. The problem is this med is hard to find and often has to be ordered online.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks just like my girls pop eye, she came down with it about 5 days ago. I was originally going to treat with Epsom salt, until I noticed her eye was red around it, so I have been treating with kanaplex. Of which I had to order online. I got it on eBay for $8, but it took 4 days to get here. Luckily I had it on hand when my girl got pop eye. 

This is her 5th day of treatment, and her eye is almost completely healed. The swelling has gone down 90%, and the redness is completely gone. So I would suggest kanaplex, like Sakura8 has suggested already. 

To treat with kanaplex, I mix 1/5 of the spoon that comes with the medication, with 1 gallon of dechlorinated water, and then add that to the jar she is in for quarantine. Per the instructions, it says to redose every 2 days, for 3 treatments. I also have some IAL in with her and some live plants to help with any ammonia.


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

Sakura8 said:


> Ah, yeah, that's popeye. One of the causes of popeye is a localized bacterial infection. The bacteria causes gases in something called the epithelial layer. These gases cause the eye to bulge outward.
> 
> There are two different meds that can be used treat this. One is Seachem Kanaplex, a broad spectrum antibiotic that absorbs well into the system via the skin and gills. Most other antibiotics don't. It also helps to use this food to make a medicated food. The key is to get the meds into the sysem, not topical.
> 
> The other medication that you could use is API Erythromycin, a gram positive bacteria. A lot of eye infections are gram positive so this will help as well. You can use erythromycin with Kanaplex if you want to. If I was going to recommend one over the other, it would be Kanaplex. The problem is this med is hard to find and often has to be ordered online.


Yeah I got my hands on KanaPlex. Thankfully the local Big Als fish store here carries it on a regular basis!! 

How exactly do I give it to the fish? Do I keep him in the take he's in?


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

shannonpwns said:


> Looks just like my girls pop eye, she came down with it about 5 days ago. I was originally going to treat with Epsom salt, until I noticed her eye was red around it, so I have been treating with kanaplex. Of which I had to order online. I got it on eBay for $8, but it took 4 days to get here. Luckily I had it on hand when my girl got pop eye.
> 
> This is her 5th day of treatment, and her eye is almost completely healed. The swelling has gone down 90%, and the redness is completely gone. So I would suggest kanaplex, like Sakura8 has suggested already.
> 
> To treat with kanaplex, I mix 1/5 of the spoon that comes with the medication, with 1 gallon of dechlorinated water, and then add that to the jar she is in for quarantine. Per the instructions, it says to redose every 2 days, for 3 treatments. I also have some IAL in with her and some live plants to help with any ammonia.



Oh wow!! That's good to hear that the medication is working!!
Yeah, like I said above, my local fish store always has KanaPlex and it's $8.99 which I guess isn't too too bad. I mean I will spend that money regardless to save a life. It has a heart too <3 

So do you actually separate the fish from its actual aquarium? That's what I understood from what you wrote...? I could be wrong. Then again it is the middle of the night...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Monika, yes. It's best to treat in a separate hospital tank.  If you don't have a spare tank, it's okay to treat him in his regular tank. Just remove any carbon from your filter. You may want to also remove your live plants as some don't tolerate meds well. So glad you could get Kanaplex.


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

Sakura8 said:


> Monika, yes. It's best to treat in a separate hospital tank.  If you don't have a spare tank, it's okay to treat him in his regular tank. Just remove any carbon from your filter. You may want to also remove your live plants as some don't tolerate meds well. So glad you could get Kanaplex.


Umm.... remove any carbon? So what exactly would that be...?
And where would I be able to keep the plants?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you have a normal power filter, there should be a filter insert. Just take that out for now. When you're finished medicating, you can put a new insert in. It will remove all remaining meds from the water. 

Can you put the plants in a bowl of water for now?


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

Sakura8 said:


> Monika, yes. It's best to treat in a separate hospital tank.  If you don't have a spare tank, it's okay to treat him in his regular tank. Just remove any carbon from your filter. You may want to also remove your live plants as some don't tolerate meds well. So glad you could get Kanaplex.


Not sure if my message went through, but what exactly do you mean by carbon...?

Also, I'm not sure if I'm just paranoid or something but it seems to me that his eye swelled up a bit more :/


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

Sakura8 said:


> If you have a normal power filter, there should be a filter insert. Just take that out for now. When you're finished medicating, you can put a new insert in. It will remove all remaining meds from the water.
> 
> Can you put the plants in a bowl of water for now?


Sorry my computer was acting up - alright. I will remove the insert and toss it to the side. 
The plants I can put in a smaller container for now like you said. 
Should I do any water changes??


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If you've done a water change in the last two days, you should be okay.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

It's easier to treat in a smaller hospital tank so you don't have to tear apart the main tank, and can do smaller water changes, as opposed to doing a 5 gallon WC if he's in a 5 gallon.. In my case, I'm treating her in a 32 oz glass jar that is sitting inside her original tank. I dose 1 gallon in a separate jug, and just pour in what I need. Since I have to do frequent WCs anyways, the smaller jar is working just fine for me!


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

Sakura8 said:


> If you have a normal power filter, there should be a filter insert. Just take that out for now. When you're finished medicating, you can put a new insert in. It will remove all remaining meds from the water.
> 
> Can you put the plants in a bowl of water for now?





shannonpwns said:


> It's easier to treat in a smaller hospital tank so you don't have to tear apart the main tank, and can do smaller water changes, as opposed to doing a 5 gallon WC if he's in a 5 gallon.. In my case, I'm treating her in a 32 oz glass jar that is sitting inside her original tank. I dose 1 gallon in a separate jug, and just pour in what I need. Since I have to do frequent WCs anyways, the smaller jar is working just fine for me!



No no, he's in a 2.5 gallon tank. 
So should I leave him in there anyways? 
I don't know what to do


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

Sakura8 said:


> If you've done a water change in the last two days, you should be okay.


I have, and I did a 50 % WC yesterday before adding KanaPlex to the aquarium. 
Truthfully, I don't really care for the plants as much as I do for the fish, so if they die because of the meds, I'll buy him new ones. I took the plants out for the night and he was so sad. I put them back in and he was happy, so I think I'll keep them in for now...?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Monika, that's just fine, you did the right thing.


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

Sakura8 said:


> Monika, that's just fine, you did the right thing.


Hi there again!! Sorry it's been a busy and hectic day. 
Bad news: the pop eye has doubled in size over the past 24 hours. 

Can I add more KanaPlex or should I wait until tomorrow?? 
The filter insert is gone, and so are the bubble to create as least amount of movement for the fish. 
I have left the plants in though. 

I'm just freaking out as to what I should do. Another water change perhaps???  helppppp 

Or is it normal that is doubled in size right now...? Is it one of those things where something has to worsen before it gets better? 

Also, he seems to be having difficulty with seeing with that eye I fed him right now and he only saw the food with his good eye... 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think the instructions for Kanaplex are to wait 48 hours and then add the next dose? The only way you can add more Kanaplex is if you do a 100% water change first.

I'm not sure why it's doubled in size but hopefully the Kanaplex kicks in soon. Hang in there! You're doing fine.


----------



## galtgirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Sakura8, is Kanaplex something I should keep on hand or does it have a short shelf life. I would hate to have to wait a couple of days if I really needed it. Do you know if any of the LFS in Sacramento stock it?
Thanks,
Carol


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

galtgirl said:


> Sakura8, is Kanaplex something I should keep on hand or does it have a short shelf life. I would hate to have to wait a couple of days if I really needed it. Do you know if any of the LFS in Sacramento stock it?
> Thanks,
> Carol


The kanaplex that I ordered online has an expiration date of June 2016. So it has a pretty long shelf life, probably because it's a powder. I would suggest keeping some on hand. I didn't get any until I needed it, and the fish I ordered it for died. But then I needed it a week later anyways, so I'm glad I got it. My fish that died, probably wouldn't have made it anyways due to her sever wounds though.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Carol, I think Jo Jo's Aquarium on 47th and Stockton Blvd may carry it sometimes but otherwise, I've had to order it online. I can't believe we have this many LFS and so few of them carry it. The other one that may carry it is O Street Aquarium.

It has a pretty good shelf life so if you can find it and keep it on hand, I would. It's the only med that is really effective for treating dropsy symptoms. However, if you can't find it and you (heaven forbid!) need it, I can easily loan you mine. I'm so happy to see a local here!!!!

Shannon, poor Lila. You did everything you could but you're right, those were pretty severe wounds.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Monika said:


> Hi there again!! Sorry it's been a busy and hectic day.
> Bad news: the pop eye has doubled in size over the past 24 hours.
> 
> Can I add more KanaPlex or should I wait until tomorrow??
> ...


How much kanaplex did you add? In a 2.5 gallon, you should do half of the included spoon. Is is eye looking pink or red around it at all? From the research I did because of my females pop eye, Epsom salt can be used to treat pop eye as well. Epsom salt was what I was going to treat with, but then I noticed an infection so I switched to kanaplex. Today is her last day of treatment, so tomorrow I will be switching her to Epsom salt & IAL to finish up the healing.


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

shannonpwns said:


> How much kanaplex did you add? In a 2.5 gallon, you should do half of the included spoon. Is is eye looking pink or red around it at all? From the research I did because of my females pop eye, Epsom salt can be used to treat pop eye as well. Epsom salt was what I was going to treat with, but then I noticed an infection so I switched to kanaplex. Today is her last day of treatment, so tomorrow I will be switching her to Epsom salt & IAL to finish up the healing.



Yes the eye is a bit red around on the outside. It's a bit cloudy. I only added 1/2 of that spoon - I diluted it before I put it in the tank. 
I only have aquarium salt and I'm not sure what salt you're talking about :$


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Epsom salt is the salt that humans take baths in when their muscles ache. And I think it's a laxative? I got mine at a drug store (CVS). I'm not sure what it cost because my bf actually bought it to soak his feet in...and I've been stealing it for my fish when I need it, haha.

But since you say his eye is red around it, I would continue with the kanaplex, that will help fight off the infection.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You can add 1 tsp of epsom salt per gallon as well. Yes, it's a laxative. I usually find it next to the Preparation H at my local drug store. Make sure you get epsom salt that is non-dyed and has no added scents. It's pretty inexpensive and it does double duty, as Shannon points out. It can be used for human use too. 

It will help reduce swelling.


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

Sakura8 said:


> You can add 1 tsp of epsom salt per gallon as well. Yes, it's a laxative. I usually find it next to the Preparation H at my local drug store. Make sure you get epsom salt that is non-dyed and has no added scents. It's pretty inexpensive and it does double duty, as Shannon points out. It can be used for human use too.
> 
> It will help reduce swelling.


Alright!! So I found the salt - we had some at home. Now, I've noticed one thing - ammonia levels are kind of high in the aquarium.... I haven't had that problem in a while but I realized that this happened after I took the insert out of the filter....


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

Sakura8 said:


> You can add 1 tsp of epsom salt per gallon as well. Yes, it's a laxative. I usually find it next to the Preparation H at my local drug store. Make sure you get epsom salt that is non-dyed and has no added scents. It's pretty inexpensive and it does double duty, as Shannon points out. It can be used for human use too.
> 
> It will help reduce swelling.




This is an update on the fish. Just took these pictures. As for ammonia levels, they are at 0.50 according to the API test (where you take a sample of the water and add 2 solutions to it). 

I'm scared for this little guy because I won't be getting home to him until around 9PM and I have to leave at 11:30 am (now it's 9:44am). What should I do?!?!


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

shannonpwns said:


> Epsom salt is the salt that humans take baths in when their muscles ache. And I think it's a laxative? I got mine at a drug store (CVS). I'm not sure what it cost because my bf actually bought it to soak his feet in...and I've been stealing it for my fish when I need it, haha.
> 
> But since you say his eye is red around it, I would continue with the kanaplex, that will help fight off the infection.


Here is another picture....


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

If the ammonia is at .5, you need to do a water change right away. That could possibly be the reason why his eye got worse. I would do a 100% WC and redose the meds as soon as you can.


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

shannonpwns said:


> If the ammonia is at .5, you need to do a water change right away. That could possibly be the reason why his eye got worse. I would do a 100% WC and redose the meds as soon as you can.


So here's a picture of him (btw I never gave him a name). Not sure if he's looking any better to be honest with you. I have noticed that he has slight ammonia burns on his thin fins (I couldn't change the water last night). I did however measure my tap water and the ammonia level used to be 0 but now it's .25..... I put him in a water jug for now and that ammonia level in there is 0. His fins opened up a bit more and he ate a bit which is good. I did a 100% water change - cleaned the aquarium and just left the filter insert the way it was. Ammonia levels were high but after 2 hours they went down. I'm still keeping him in the jug for a bit longer. Should I re-dose the medication when I put him back into the aquarium? Should I also put in more Epsom salt in the aquarium? 

His eye looks a little bit more bloodshot than it did yesterday. Also I realizde that the swelling affected his mouth a little bit is that normal?? 

Also which one is better Epsom salt or aquarium salt??


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

He's also not swimming much. Is that because of stress? 

I'll post another picture - one from above to show his eye.


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

Monika said:


> He's also not swimming much. Is that because of stress?
> 
> I'll post another picture - one from above to show his eye.


Here's the picture


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Are you treating with kanaplex or Epsom salt now? Aquarium salt I don't think will do anything for pop eye, so in this case, Epsom salt is better. 

You can do what I'm doing, and just treat him in the jug, and put it into the tank if it'll fit to keep the water warm.

Kanaplex should be used for 6 days total, with 3 doses. My post here I gave instructions on how I'm doing it for my girl in the jar. And it is working for me perfectly. Now that her 6 days of kanaplex is over, and her infection looks gone, she's now in Epsom salt. Today is day two for her in Epsom salt. Ill post some before and after pics so you can see the change in her pop eye just from the kanaplex.


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

shannonpwns said:


> Are you treating with kanaplex or Epsom salt now? Aquarium salt I don't think will do anything for pop eye, so in this case, Epsom salt is better.
> 
> You can do what I'm doing, and just treat him in the jug, and put it into the tank if it'll fit to keep the water warm.
> 
> Kanaplex should be used for 6 days total, with 3 doses. My post here I gave instructions on how I'm doing it for my girl in the jar. And it is working for me perfectly. Now that her 6 days of kanaplex is over, and her infection looks gone, she's now in Epsom salt. Today is day two for her in Epsom salt. Ill post some before and after pics so you can see the change in her pop eye just from the kanaplex.



Well, the jar is awefully small and no it won't fit in the tank - I'm treating him with KanaPlex. He got his second dose yesterday and he will get his third one tomorrow. 

It's next to impossible to keep him in that jar because he barely has room to swim - mind you that he's really big for a betta fish.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Well then whatever is easiest for you, in the jar or in the tank. If you think the jar is too small and stressful for him, then definitely get him back in the tank. Or if you are concerned about the re-dosing, you can try and wait until tomorrow so he has his last dose in his tank, rather than two full strength doses in two days. 

As for his mouth issue, are you referring to it kind of off-setting his mouth to the side? It looks like that in the first pic you posted today.

If he is not swimming much, maybe he is just being lazy since he has less room? I know my long finned boys are less active than my females, especially when they are in smaller containers, like during 100% wcs when they have to be removed. They just sit in one spot, I think theyre just lazy boys, lol.


---

Here is her on her first day of kanaplex, I thought I had an above pic, but I guess I don't. But you can see the infection around the eye, and how unhappy she looked.









And here is her last night, the swelling is almost completely gone, and it is no longer red anymore.


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

shannonpwns said:


> Well then whatever is easiest for you, in the jar or in the tank. If you think the jar is too small and stressful for him, then definitely get him back in the tank. Or if you are concerned about the re-dosing, you can try and wait until tomorrow so he has his last dose in his tank, rather than two full strength doses in two days.
> 
> As for his mouth issue, are you referring to it kind of off-setting his mouth to the side? It looks like that in the first pic you posted today.
> 
> ...



Yeah I put him in the tank again and he seems a lot happier. I gave him a smaller dose but instead of giving him another one tomorrow, I'll give him his last one on Sunday... I don't give him two doses in two days.

Yeah his mouth isn't centred and it kind of makes him look angry (lol).
He's eating when I put him in his tank which I think it a good thing. Yet he's doing that thing where he's sitting in the corner. His fins and tail are open though - and they haven't been since he developed pop eye, so I think that's also a good thing. Ammonia levels are at 0 right now and I'm keeping a close eye on that.


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

Monika said:


> Yeah I put him in the tank again and he seems a lot happier. I gave him a smaller dose but instead of giving him another one tomorrow, I'll give him his last one on Sunday... I don't give him two doses in two days.
> 
> Yeah his mouth isn't centred and it kind of makes him look angry (lol).
> He's eating when I put him in his tank which I think it a good thing. Yet he's doing that thing where he's sitting in the corner. His fins and tail are open though - and they haven't been since he developed pop eye, so I think that's also a good thing. Ammonia levels are at 0 right now and I'm keeping a close eye on that.


I'm sad to say that unfortunately my fish's eye did not improve. He has gone completely blind in the one eye, and it seems to be detaching from the head. 
I tried to get a good picture but he keeps moving around. He seems to be acting normally....? Just I hope his eye isn't bothering him. Is there anything else I can do to help him? :-(


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

Sakura8 said:


> I think the instructions for Kanaplex are to wait 48 hours and then add the next dose? The only way you can add more Kanaplex is if you do a 100% water change first.
> 
> I'm not sure why it's doubled in size but hopefully the Kanaplex kicks in soon. Hang in there! You're doing fine.


Hi there again. I just posted up a photo of my fish. He's become completely blind and it appears that his eye is detaching from the rest of the body... 

Anything I can do for him? I hope it isn't bothering him


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

That does not look good at all! I'm not sure there is anything you can do for him except try to keep any infection you see at bay at this point, and keep him in extremely clean and warm water. Poor guy. 

My pop eye girl has had a turn for the worst as well. Her eye seemed completely fine yesterday, and last night I noticed her other eye looking red all around it, and now tonight she has pop eye in her other eye! Ugh!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That has got to be so frustrating! First one then the other.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Monika. I'm sorry. The infection causing the popeye may be resistant. Or it may need to be treated with medicated feed so the medication goes internal. You can try making some medicated feed with the Kanaplex. 

Will he still eat and how is his behavior otherwise? 

Shannon, aww, I'm sorry about your girl.


----------



## Monika (Oct 16, 2013)

Sakura8 said:


> Hi Monika. I'm sorry. The infection causing the popeye may be resistant. Or it may need to be treated with medicated feed so the medication goes internal. You can try making some medicated feed with the Kanaplex.
> 
> Will he still eat and how is his behavior otherwise?
> 
> Shannon, aww, I'm sorry about your girl.


He seems to be swimming around alright. Though he keeps bumping into things. He has a hard time eating because he can't see his food but he had a big blood worm because I felt like he deserved one. I just had to make sure it was in front of his face. Other than that, he seems okay. I just had a melt down because I tried very hard to save his eye yet I failed him. The eye is a bit disturbing as well...

How do I feed him with it? I can't find anything online about that. 
Also, what should I be doing? Epsom salt? Continue KanaPlex?
I just don't know anymore


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a one-eyed betta. (I found him at Walmart in a filthy cup. He had fin rot so bad that his fins had mostly disintegrated and it was moving toward his body. And he only had one eye; the other was lying in the bottom of the cup. Poor guy!) He's actually doing great. I've never had any trouble feeding him- he's my biggest pig out of my bettas, actually. The only concern is that he startles easily, so you need to be careful when picking him up or netting him. Make sure you approach him from his good side. Otherwise, if all treatment attempts fail, they can do quite well with only one eye.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Monika, target-feeding him using tweezers may be the best way to feed him. Dangle or drop his food directly in front of him. As hollyk says, approach him from his good side. Although, you said he was blind in the other eye? Eee. Then approach him . . . from any side I guess. Fish have such a great sense of smell and also rely heavily on their lateral line for navigation so he'll get along okay.

If the eye continues as it is, it will end up detaching, like hollyk's betta. I have no idea how long that will take though. :/ When it does, you'll want to do a thorough water change right away to prevent infection of the newly opened wound/eye socket.

Don't feel like you failed him. You may not be able to save his eye but you're certainly saving his life by taking such devoted care of him.


----------

